#ubuntu-boot 2006-01-23
<icyvapor> ssid problem: everytime I reboot, my wireless config always change the format of ssid to Hex whereas my router uses plain ascii... where should I fix it?
#ubuntu-boot 2006-01-26
<KSean> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120284
<KSean> :S
#ubuntu-boot 2006-01-28
* Mithrandir longs for a "the bus has been scanned" notification. :-/
<makx> jbailey: thanks for fixing your bzrtools repo :)
<jbailey> makx: Glad to do it.  Sorry about the lag.
<makx> np dpkg forced bzr-tools installs lately ;)
#ubuntu-boot 2006-01-29
* #ubuntu-boot  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<hub> I upgraded yesterday to latest dapper (from earlier dapper), and the machine now fails during the boot on udev
<hub> then eveyrthing is messed up
<hub> X does not start and the console is trashed
<hub> (ie show lot of garbage)
<hub> any idea?
<hub> (it is on i386)
<hub> on how to debug that
<hub> looks like udevplug hang and then timeout
<hub> bbl
#ubuntu-boot 2007-01-23
* #ubuntu-boot  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<cryosphere> ahh
<cryosphere> anyone here
<cryosphere> i have a bizzare problem - I have to reboot to be able to use my usb devices and connect to the internet, if you think you can/want to help please see http://www.pastebin.ca/325444, scroll down towards the bottom (start at line 146)
#ubuntu-boot 2009-01-22
<jan_here> hello?
<Keybuk> StyXman: so the problem is to create an efficient readahead list
<Keybuk> we've got an inefficient one today
<Keybuk> replacing that with a differently ineffeicient one doesn't really help things in the long-term
<Keybuk> ideally we'd like to know, on average, which executables request which blocks of which files
<Keybuk> and at what time they do it
<Keybuk> then we can page them into the cache in order, in advance of when they're needed
<Mirv> are you planning on directly tackling some application problems, similar to this extremely great work done by Behdad: http://mces.blogspot.com/2008/12/improving-login-time-part-3.html ?
<StyXman> isn't too much low level? I mean, normally booting programs just read a file, maybe seq'ly, maybe randomly, and all you need is to have it already in ram, or do I miss something?
<Keybuk> Mirv: eventually
<Keybuk> StyXman: the page cache works on blocks, not files
<Mirv> yeah, I know, there is just so many even more low-hanging fruits, while the upstreams might actually fix something too
<StyXman> Keybuk: again, why so lo level? why not just read the file and let the kernel take care of page cache?
<Keybuk> StyXman: that's what we do today
<StyXman> if you're low in ram, you can make slices
<StyXman> Keybuk: ok
<Mirv> hmm, I could put a mental note somewhere to check whether compiz git fixes the 5s delay (no disk activity) I've seen, it'd good for jaunty if 0.8.0 does not come out
<Keybuk> but we read too much as a result
<Keybuk> in practice, when you execute a binary, you don't read all of it into memory
<Keybuk> you just read certain bits
<StyXman> Keybuk: how is the read/size ratio?
<StyXman> I mean, how much do you read?
<Keybuk> StyXman: I don't have numbers on that yet
<StyXman> Keybuk: ok
<StyXman> Keybuk: do you know if what readahead does (being so low level) is a consequence of already trying that? how was the approach selected?
<Keybuk> as you can probably tell from the graph changes, my focus atm is on the kernel, udev and modprobe load times
<Keybuk> StyXman: readahead() is just a syscall
<Keybuk> man readahead gives you the docs on it
<StyXman> Keybuk: ah, ok
#ubuntu-boot 2011-01-26
<Rob__> hello
<Rob__> is anyone available???
<rob__> hello is anyone available?
#ubuntu-boot 2011-01-27
<bigballz> Hello?
<bigballz> hello?
#ubuntu-boot 2012-01-23
<DMTarmey>  hello i have tried to duel boot two linux os ubuntu and fuduntu but fuduntu have over written grub 2 with its own and i cant load ubuntu anymore
#ubuntu-boot 2014-01-22
<fish_> wc
#ubuntu-boot 2018-01-24
<alazeo> Hey, I have a problem on booting where after grub it goes into an initframs console. I can't get the system to work correctly, Is there anyone that can help on this issue?
